# Alloy wheel refurb - Diamond Cut



## Bowgs (Apr 27, 2013)

Can anyone recommend where I can get one of my diamond cut alloys refurbed please?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Lepsons


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

http://www.prestigewheels.co.uk/alloy-wheels/main-centre/

I've used them twice for different sets of diamond cut rims, 1st class service.


----------



## Bowgs (Apr 27, 2013)

Got a quote from Lepsons for £110. Would of been £100 without the tyre fitted. Ill try prestige now. Thanks


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

You could try these if there in the right area for you.

http://alloyart.co.uk/


----------



## Stokepotter (Sep 2, 2006)

Give Chris a call at excel, he comes to you and a first class job and service is assured.

http://www.exelwheels.co.uk/default.html


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Prestige Wheels mate.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Depends where you are mate? The wheel specialist in Tewkesbury done a superb job on all for of mine.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I _think_ A1 Wheels in Bilston Road, Wolverhampton do on-site diamond cutting/refurb'ing.


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

The chap from A1 wheels, his son, that did their diamond cutting now works for delroy at prestige!

Worth every penny he's paying him


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

I know a bloke that does diamond cuts - he's also selling diamond cutting lathes :thumb:

Two days training included - free local delivery £49995 (+vat) 
(Little wonder getting them done ain't cheap!)


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

squiggs said:


> I know a bloke that does diamond cuts - he's also selling diamond cutting lathes :thumb:
> 
> Two days training included - free local delivery £49995 (+vat)
> (Little wonder getting them done ain't cheap!)


£49995+vat only buys you a toy lathe.

The manufacturing section is booming and there is a lack of avaliable machines. New ones have a big wait for a good brand and secondhand ones are pricey too.

Even once you've got a CNC lathe, I'm curious who supplies the programs?

You are going to need a CMM and a programmer to measure and program the contour of the wheel accurately.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Kerr said:


> £49995+vat only buys you a toy lathe.
> 
> The manufacturing section is booming and there is a lack of avaliable machines. New ones have a big wait for a good brand and secondhand ones are pricey too.
> 
> ...


I haven't got a clue what you're talking about lol
http://www.alloywheellathes.co.uk/


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

squiggs said:


> I haven't got a clue what you're talking about lol
> http://www.alloywheellathes.co.uk/


That is a very basic lathe that I'm sure is a Chinese machine made by Yangzou. They are truely awful machines by all accounts.

They don't even allow discussions about them on engineering forums!

The digitiser is likely to be American though, but not the machine.

They are only doing very light work so might be ok longer term doing that. At £50k+VAT, it is very expensive for what it is.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

I can't work out what makes a lathe so expensive - it only spins and holds a sharp bit for cutting.
Be cheaper to buy a car, jack it up, use the drive axle to do the spinning and buy a set of chisels.
(I'm not a engineer by trade :lol


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

squiggs said:


> I can't work out what makes a lathe so expensive - it only spins and holds a sharp bit for cutting.
> Be cheaper to buy a car, jack it up, use the drive axle to do the spinning and buy a set of chisels.
> (I'm not a engineer by trade :lol


I'll come to your work and paint cars with Hammerite. :lol:


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

Had mine done at Platinum Alloy Wheel Solutions in Swindon, can't recommend them enough. Fantastic job!

http://www.platinumwheelrefurb.com/


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Kerr said:


> I'll come to your work and paint cars with Hammerite. :lol:


Don't forget yer 2 inch brush :lol:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Kerr said:


> I'll come to your work and paint cars with Hammerite. :lol:


That's ****in class Kerr!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

squiggs said:


> Don't forget yer 2 inch brush :lol:


roller for faster coverage


----------



## Bowgs (Apr 27, 2013)

Magic Detail said:


> Prestige Wheels mate.


 Think there a bit far away as I'm in Herts. Shame. Thanks anyway


----------

